# Linke Hälfte des Displays meines Aspire 9500 funktioniert nicht mehr richtig



## Santa_Clause (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Laptop. Die linke Hälfte (exact) meines Bildschirms zeig das Bild nicht mehr an.
Wobei das linke Drittel dieser Hälfte meist Weiß oder Grün ist und die restlichen zwei Drittel schwarz.
Allerdings können sich auch die beiden anderen Drittel in der Farbe unterscheiden.
Daher und durch das Aufschrauben des Bildschirms weiß ich, dass das Display über 6 Leitungen (Also 6 Segmente) angesteuert wird (Datenkabel führt zu einer Platine, von welcher wiederum 6 Abzweigungen zum Display gehen).
Daher vermute ich, dass etwas die Verbindung zu oder von den linken 3 Leitungen stört.
Es liegt nicht an der Grafikkarte, da ich andere Bildschirme anschließen und korrekte Screenshots machen kann, und es liegt auch nicht am LCD selbst, da wenn ich z.B. die Bildschirmauflösung ändere, für eine Sekunde der sonst fehlerhafte Bereich das Bild anzeigt.
Woran könnte es liegen? Könnte es einfach das Datenkabel sein oder auch der Inverter? Zu der Platine konnte ich keine Informationen finden. Ich weiß auch nicht ob man die einfach so austauschen kann. Es sah auch nicht so aus, als ob man das LCD an dieser Stelle ohne weiteres auseinander bauen kann.

Ich habe übrigens einen ACER Aspire 9500. Falls noch andere Informationen benötigt werden, sagt bescheid.

Vielen Dank, Santa


----------



## PC Heini (18. Januar 2010)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Nun, wenns das Datenkabel ist, findest Du das schnell heraus, indem Du während dess Betriebs mal dran rumspielst und drückst. Vlt hast Du dabei Glück. Wenns der Inverter sein sollte, ist natürlich Essig. Im Internet gibts einige Firmen, die bieten Ersatzteile / Kits zu solchen Displays an. Ob das auswechseln einfach ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

